# Feliks Zemdegs - The cuber of 2010



## Ágoston Török (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## adityaprasanna (Jan 15, 2011)

Now thats what I call the best at his best.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 15, 2011)

Click play, barely look at the text, listen, Inception.


----------



## Moss (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah he is totally a cube lord, between here is his real youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/fazrulz1


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 15, 2011)

Moss said:


> Yeah he is totally a cube lord, between here is his real youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/fazrulz1


 
I lol'd you make it seem like he's an new and upcoming cuber..... Pretty much everybody knows who he is


----------



## Jacube (Jan 15, 2011)

James Bond Goldeneye for music. haha


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 15, 2011)

Friggin epic.


----------



## yomaster (Jan 15, 2011)

He is definitely the cuber of 2010.


----------



## Moss (Jan 15, 2011)

stinkocheeze said:


> I lol'd you make it seem like he's an new and upcoming cuber..... Pretty much everybody knows who he is


 
No I posted this because I was watching some other channel owned by a person who pretended to be Feliks.


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 15, 2011)

how does he do it!! (dumb question but worth asking)


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 15, 2011)

rishidoshi said:


> how does he do it!! (dumb question but worth asking)


 
That's not a question.. it ends with an exclamation mark....


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

Feliks is too fazt


----------



## Zubon (Jan 16, 2011)

rishidoshi said:


> how does he do it!! (dumb question but worth asking)


 
Practice


(And a little bit of natural ability)


----------



## Anthony (Jan 16, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Practice
> 
> 
> (And a little bit of natural ability)


Uh.. More than a little. Seriously.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 16, 2011)

The video is so awesome and the music just makes it even more epic.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 16, 2011)

rishidoshi said:


> how does he do it!! (dumb question but worth asking)


Zeroing *cough*


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 16, 2011)

stinkocheeze said:


> That's not a question.. it ends with an exclamation mark....


 
 oops missed the "?" in the end. thank god my english teacher isn't on this forum else she'd +2 me  lol. 
faz does rule!!!


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 16, 2011)

rishidoshi said:


> thank god my english teacher isn't on this forum else she'd +2 me  lol.


 
Soon you will learn that the members of SpeedSolving.com care more about your grammar than your English teacher does.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for acknowledging Feliks' youtube channel. I am normally very strict about my videos being used and I have had dozens of copies removed but if the sentiment is genuine and the acknowledgement is there then I dont mind.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 16, 2011)

Feliks rulez xD


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

He Is Definitely The Cuber Of 2010.....Question Is Will He Be Cuber 2011


----------



## Zeat (Jan 16, 2011)

yes, he is.


----------



## Ágoston Török (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## CubicNL (Jan 16, 2011)

Great video!
And Feliks is indeed the cuber of 2010


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 21, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Thanks for acknowledging Feliks' youtube channel. I am normally very strict about my videos being used and I have had dozens of copies removed but if the sentiment is genuine and the acknowledgement is there then I dont mind.


 
Sir many of us (or atleast I) would like to know about "how Feliks became FELIKS" (u know wat i mean). when did he start cubing? how much did/does he practice? wat were his learning sources and so on. like a little autobiography which can be a source of inspiration to new speedcubers.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 21, 2011)

Faz™ - out now!
loljk. Faz actually rulz.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 21, 2011)

<3


----------



## tx789 (Jan 22, 2011)

With about 10 world record in one years he derives it


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 22, 2011)

rishidoshi said:


> Sir many of us (or atleast I) would like to know about "how Feliks became FELIKS" (u know wat i mean). when did he start cubing? how much did/does he practice? wat were his learning sources and so on. like a little autobiography which can be a source of inspiration to new speedcubers.



Well, Feliks became Feliks on 20th Dec 1995 ( or nine months before). I have done a little biography in my youtube video "the road to 6.77". He practices alot - there is a book called "ten thousand hours" or something like that. It basically follows leading sports, science people and musicians etc. The point of the book is that if you practice just about anything a whole heap, you will be good at it. Practice makes perfect is not just a saying.


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 23, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Well, Feliks became Feliks on 20th Dec 1995.


 erm .. wat i meant was when did he touch the cube for the 1st time.  il watch that vid now. Go Faz!!

EDIT: Cool vid!! jst wat i was looking for! and 19.73 in just 2 months!!!!!!! woah!


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 23, 2011)

SWelsh1000 said:


> He Is Definitely The Cuber Of 2010.....Question Is Will He Be Cuber 2011



I bet,he will be cuber of the year 2011 as well,no doubt about that.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 23, 2011)

Why does Faz have to be so epic?


----------



## rishabh (Jan 23, 2011)

@AustinReed

because he's faz , nothing else to be said

faz = cuber of every year


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 24, 2011)

thats a great video!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2011)

rishabh said:


> @AustinReed
> 
> because he's faz , nothing else to be said
> *
> faz = cuber of every year*



What about 2007?

Also, his secret is just peel the stickers off faster than anyone else. And some zeroing.


----------

